# Carol's Clever Little Shawl



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Many recent requests --- and apologies if it has been previously posted.

http://www.cheryloberle.com/Carol's%20shawl%20redux%20.pdf


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Do you have a picture of this shawl?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

julielacykntr said:


> Do you have a picture of this shawl?


Check out her earlier posting in the Pictures section:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136764-1.html


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

thanks, Rookie, for referring Julie to my earlier postings. My own shawl picture is posted (from yesterday) and there are several other pictures on this forum of the same shawl. Use the search box at top of page for Carols Clever Little shawl and the other posts and pictures will come up on your screen. Also, do a Google search and you will find many of the same shawls on Pinterest and Ravelry, etc. It is unfortunate that a picture was never included in the PDF pattern file but the pics are easy peasy to find on the web.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting Rookie  ; nice!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! Got it yesterday!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks for posting....It is so coincidental that I am reading a book by Sue Henry (THE TOOTH OF TIME) and Cheryle Oberle's work is mentioned. As I always look up any knitter mentioned, I found this woman's website and works. Fun! thanks for sharing.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

i join my friends... thanks very much for postings. I have copied both the pattern and the picture and comments. Will attempt to do this pattern this year (was afraid i'd never be able to get the pattern when i first saw the posting the other day. LOVE the PATTERN !!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

You are ALL so very welcome for the pattern link! Can't wait to see everyone else's creations! Funny thing is: I first saw the shawl in pictures right here on KP and found the pattern through those posts. Thanks to all those before me who helped get the shawl "noticed"!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

settermom said:


> thanks, Rookie, for referring Julie to my earlier postings. My own shawl picture is posted (from yesterday) and there are several other pictures on this forum of the same shawl. Use the search box at top of page for Carols Clever Little shawl and the other posts and pictures will come up on your screen. Also, do a Google search and you will find many of the same shawls on Pinterest and Ravelry, etc. It is unfortunate that a picture was never included in the PDF pattern file but the pics are easy peasy to find on the web.


I copied your pics from yesterday (right click on the picture and options turn up) and emailed them to myself and printed them off. This way I can visualize the shawl. Can I do this in a dk weight?

June


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou. I have been making simple shaws to donate to ladies receiving chemo at my gyn/ oncologists' office. This will be a great one.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, June, you can absolutely make this in a DK weight yarn. (WW OR DK are in the suggested materials for the pattern). You might need to change your needle size but I am not sure about that since I have not yet made one in DK. Try the DK with the size 10 1/2 needles and see how it looks to you. I know that others have used different weights of yarns and changed needle sizes accordingly. Of course any deviation from materials shown in pattern will affect the sizing. You can always add more lace points for width but the length will likely be affected.


----------



## k moore (Mar 20, 2012)

any idea how many more points to make for a 2x? how would i figure out how much yarn to purchase?


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

For a size larger than size "large" with 16 lace points you just keep making the shawl as you have been doing and add lace points until it fits comfortably and drapes nicely around you. You can wrap it around you as you go along and customize the size since it is knit from one side to the other. (Another one of the simple beauties of this pattern). As for yarn quantity, I couldn't really guess because I don't know your knitting tension nor how many lace points you will end up with. I used 2 skeins (5 ounces each...260 yards / 141 grams) of Red Heart Super Saver yarn. Look at the yardage written in the pattern materials list for how many yards required for 14 lace points and 16 lace points and maybe you can get a ball park idea how much more yarn is needed for "x" number more lace points. ( look at the difference in yardage for 2 more lace points to get from 14 points to 16 points for starters). Hope this helps.


----------



## AlexandraD70 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

